# Paint Mare Conformation Critique!



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

So I finally got some recent half-decent conformation shots of Jynx. I apologize that they're not better quality for the way she's standing and where, we're still working on that. Just getting her to stand still for thirty seconds to snap a picture was a miracle. So just feel free to comment on anything you like, I'm hoping to get somewhat regular conformation shots as she grows.

Anyway, Jynx is a 2 year old Paint filly I purchased about two months ago. She's nothing fancy, her parents were apparently registered but seeing where she came from, I somehow even have my doubts about that. I just fell in love with her personality, so she's just a fun project. No real plans for her, we'll see what she breaks out like, I'm the type of person to let my horse pick their discipline as I really love doing just about everything.

And I don't like how ribby she looks, I think she's improved since I got her, but she just doesn't seem to want to pick up the weight. She was dewormed at the beginning of April, and she's currently grazing on an 8 acre pasture along with almost free fed hay (they pretty much ignore the hay feeder for the grass, but we re-fill it any time they empty it). She also gets a modest amount of complete feed/sweet feed/oats daily. I'm hoping a summer out in pasture will improve her condition.

First pics are from the day I bought her - pretty much useless for a critique since she was standing on uneven ground, and with about 6 extra flipping inches of hoof. I can almost guarantee she had NEVER had her bloody feet trimmed. Poor thing, we got on that instantly, she just experienced her second trim today and it went MUCH better then the first one.





















And pictures from yesterday!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

In the first two pictures she looks a bit downhill. but It was probably just the ground, because in the last two pictures she looks good.
It could just be her age as well though, shes just growing into her body more.

She definitely doesnt look ribby at all. She does look WAY better today then she did the day you go her, and her feet have improved A LOT!

Shes really pretty!!!!


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree, she does look way better. I can see the slight ribby-ness in the bottom picture, but nothing terrible. She may just be a hard keep - just keep at it you are doing a great job!!!

I love the black and purple halter, I have the same one for Shadow 
*whispers* brush her hair!!! LOL


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! Haha, I know, I ALWAYS brush out her mane, but that day we'd been fiddling with her feet in prep for the farrier today, and I just remembered I wanted some confo shots of her.

I have no idea what I'm going to do with that mop of mane. It looks so silly, and yet I've always had long maned horses. I'm hoping it grows out more even (she's taken bug chunks out from the last place). I'm going to start treating it with Satin Sheen to help prevent tangles and dirt.

I know, she's CRAZY downhill in the first shots! I'm pretty sure it was mostly the uneven ground, plus her horrific feet. I really really wish we'd gotten shots of them beforehand.

This sort of shows how bad her back feet were. The pics don't show it well but her front feet were a DISASTER. I'm also posting a pic of a broodmare at the place I bought her as an example of what her feet looked like (but almost worst).










We'd been taking shots of the injury she sustained to the right leg in the pic. It's an unsightly blemish that she'll probably always have, but she's 100% sound on it.










Broodmares feet :? Apparently nobody can trim this mare, but Shay-la felt so bad for her, we had to TRY. She as pretty nervous and shaking, but we managed to get her front feet looking decent for her without much fuss.










Yeah apparently where she comes from, farrier work is "optional". Boils my blood.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, that broodmares feet are Terrible! It angers me how people can lack the respect and care for there animals like that. =( atleast you did SOMETHING to help! looks way better in the second picture.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

She looks terrific  So much unlike my three year old (bit of a hard keeper to begin with, combined with growth, augh!). 

It is normal for some horses to be a bit ribby from yearling to around five when they stop growing. It is nice to see a plump pony, but a little bit isn't a horrid thing. She looks to have a nice top line weight, good color and shine, and decent neck.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> Wow, that broodmares feet are Terrible! It angers me how people can lack the respect and care for there animals like that. =( atleast you did SOMETHING to help! looks way better in the second picture.


It's honestly sad how much free service people have gotten just because we can't let animals suffer. When I kept my Arab mare at my grandpa's, the neighbours used to get their pet pony trimmed when we got Zierra trimmed. After she left - they just NEVER bothered calling a farrier again. One day me and Shay-la were out visiting and went for a ride over, and that pony was a freaking elf her hooves were so bad. We were so disgusted (nobody was home), we just "horsenapped" her back to my grandpa's and trimmed her feet. I doubt they ever even noticed.

Anyway, thanks guys! Haha, I guess maybe I am being a little anal about the ribby thing, I'm just very firm on keeping my horses in the best shape possible. My Arab never went through a really "awkward" stage, so I guess I'm a little new to what sorts of ugly phases 2 year olds can go through aside from online pictures. I definately don't want her fat, so I'll just keep a close eye on her and make sure she's getting the right amount of chow!

Talked to the old owner, her sire's registered name is apparently "Dealer's Hand". And magically, she just can't seem to remember the dams name. A mare who SHE owned. And turns out no breeding report was ever filed (big surprise, backyard breeding at it's finest!), and her sire is dead now so she won't be registered, but no big deal. She's just a pleasure pet anyway!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> It's honestly sad how much free service people have gotten just because we can't let animals suffer. When I kept my Arab mare at my grandpa's, the neighbours used to get their pet pony trimmed when we got Zierra trimmed. After she left - they just NEVER bothered calling a farrier again. One day me and Shay-la were out visiting and went for a ride over, and that pony was a freaking elf her hooves were so bad. We were so disgusted (nobody was home), we just "horsenapped" her back to my grandpa's and trimmed her feet. I doubt they ever even noticed.



Holy risk taking! haha. but yeah, i know what you mean! some people just DONT GET IT!:-(
Its a shame.
But those of us who DO care about our horses/animals, PROPS! hah


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think she's a lovely girl; at two years old, she is bound to be a bit 'gangly, and awkward' yet. 

I have that same halter AND lead...Lol!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She stands camped out on the back and needs more muscle in her neck but that will come with time. Her feet look better but still have a ways to go. Even though her ribs are slightly visible, she looks to be at a very healthy weight and I wouldn't want to get her too much fatter. She is a very pretty girl and her coloring is unique. The spot on her right side looks like the profile of a bald man with a big nose, kinda like alfred hitchcock. LOL ;p

On another note, is she really as cow-hocked as she looks in that pic of her hind feet?


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

She's looking so much better. How lovely that you are taking such good care of her! Love her coloring.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

smrobs said:


> She stands camped out on the back and needs more muscle in her neck but that will come with time. Her feet look better but still have a ways to go. Even though her ribs are slightly visible, she looks to be at a very healthy weight and I wouldn't want to get her too much fatter. She is a very pretty girl and her coloring is unique. The spot on her right side looks like the profile of a bald man with a big nose, kinda like alfred hitchcock. LOL ;p
> 
> On another note, is she really as cow-hocked as she looks in that pic of her hind feet?


I know! I hate that stupid patch. All I see is an old man now everytime I look at her :lol:

Actually, I need to get even more recent pics. These were taken roughly six weeks after Shay-la did her best to lop off the growth without getting killed. It probably took over an hour with the amount of blowing up she did, and we actually had to trim her back feet with Shay-la holding it an inch off the ground and me kneeling behind her with nippers. She just had her first professional farrier trim yesterday and she did VERY well. We had a couple of initial blow ups with the front feet, but after I started jingling her lead shank and "pinching" at her nostrils to keep her focused on me, she stood beautifully. So she does have proper feet now, hoping to get updated confo shots on Wednesday.

As for the extreme cow hocks, I'm going to say no if you're judging by that HORRIFIC picture of her back legs I posted. But yes, she is fairly cow hocked, I'll try to get some hind shots of her to judge better. That stance is mostly why we risked life and limb just to get her feet half decent, those angles scared the bejesus out of me. The worst part? THEY WERE FLIPPING RIDING HER LIKE THIS. Yeah, pause to puke. Makes me so angry.


----------

